# Mispronounced Texas towns



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

What others can you add to this list. There are tons of hard to say towns in this state! lol

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/loca...ed-Texas-city-names-5986103.php#photo-7334904


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't read but Anahuac has to be on the list along with Hankamer.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fun topic since there are tons of em. Waelder, Elmaton, Delhi, La Vernia, Cibolo, Helotes....to name a few without looking at a map.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I didn't read but Anahuac has to be on the list along with Hankamer.


X2.

While Baytown should be pronounced "isureamgladidontlivethereanymore".


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Pharr=Far


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, fine. But I still don't know how to pronounce *Tivoli*.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I can think of 3 within 5 miles of where I live that people butcher all the time. Cestahowa, Kosciusko, Paweleksville.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The thing is too slow-loading. But Refugio is "Refurio". I actually heard a news person pronounce it "Refuggio".

For some reason the people in Jourdanton pronounce it Jerdonton.

Waco isn't "Wacko", but maybe it should be.

Seguin is "Segeen".

Of course, if your town name just keeps getting mispronounced, the best thing is to just give up and spell it phonetically, like Weesatche.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mexia is mehair not Mex I a


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Mexia is mehair not Mex I a


I'll never forget Granny calling it Mexeeuh and Grandad saying, "No woman, it Mehair!" OMG!! NO Granddad, its Muh-HAY-uh ... there is no R in Mexia!! My Granny and Granddad pronounced EVERYTHING wrong! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Smithville. Pronounced Smuffle.

Not Texas but my favorite is Natchitoches. Pronounced Nackatish.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*name*



Ox Eye said:


> Well, fine. But I still don't know how to pronounce *Tivoli*.


Tie-Vo-Lee


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I live in one of the most mis-pronounced town in South Texas. "REFUGIO"


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Tie-Vo-Lee


I say tie-VO-lee I've heard TIE-vo-lee even tie-vo-LEE --- which say you or were you saying there is no emphasis? I'm confused and I'm a Native. lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I think my town is simple but it gets mispronounced a lot, Brazoria. Bruh-ZOR-ee-uh

Yeah, Refugio, I say it, ruh-FURY-o, is that right?


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

How about New Braunfels, so many call it New Brownsfells.

Still haven't figured out Runge.....Rungee? Rungay? Runj?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Iraan, Texas Pronounced Ira-An Named after two sisters that owned the land the town sits on, the towns people hate when it is pronounced like the mid east country, Iran.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

BTW - my favorite isn't a town name. In Goliad, there is a sign for "Minnehulla Baptist Church". I always thought that was a very strange name for a church. Then one day, I realized that it sits fairly near Manahuilla Creek. The people obviously didn't have a clue how to pronounce Manahuilla. But what really kills me is that they didn't spell the church name the same as the creek name. 

The best I could ever figure was that they decided the original Mexicans hadn't spelled Minnehulla right to begin with. Arrogance and ignorance, all rolled up into one.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

wampuscat said:


> Iraan, Texas Pronounced Ira-An Named after two sisters that owned the land the town sits on, the towns people hate when it is pronounced like the mid east country, Iran.


 Inez, Edna, and Louise sit along Hwy. 59, and are named after three sisters. Their father built the rail line that runs beside the road. But all this time I never knew that town was named after Ira and Ann.

And I thought I wasn't going to learn anything new today!


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

SWANY said:


> How about New Braunfels, so many call it New Brownsfells.
> 
> Still haven't figured out Runge.....Rungee? Rungay? Runj?


Oh, forgot about New Brawnsfels


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

No Humble on the list?

If you think we've got it bad, head to South Louisiana.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

blaze 'em said:


> I can think of 3 within 5 miles of where I live that people butcher all the time. Cestahowa, Kosciusko, Paweleksville.


 At least those appear to be tough, a bunch can't get even Poth right lol.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

And Menchaca...pronounced "man-shack"


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

SWANY said:


> How about New Braunfels, so many call it New Brownsfells.
> 
> Still haven't figured out Runge.....Rungee? Rungay? Runj?


Rung-ee.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Ox Eye said:


> Well, fine. But I still don't know how to pronounce *Tivoli*.


Tivoli is "I lov it" spelled backward.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

How about Hillje tx pronounced Hill-gee

Famous for Prasek's hillje smokehouse!!!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Not a town but how many call "what a burger" , waterburger? LoL As far as towns Humble is one i hear mispronounced. Most people i know call it #ummble# no H And that how i know it. Its weird to hear someone say it as Humm-ble


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I say tie-VO-lee I've heard TIE-vo-lee even tie-vo-LEE --- which say you or were you saying there is no emphasis? I'm confused and I'm a Native. lol


That! The Dairy Queen is a pit stop on the way to Rockport and I've been through that place 2-3 times a year for the past 35 years and I don't think there is a general consensus even among the residents on how it is pronounced. I have even heard it called TIV o lee. That is what I have settled on because it rolls off the tongue easier.

Could well be, tho, that I'm the only one that cares.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I pronounce Bexar Co, BEXAR just to bother people. :rotfl:


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Explorer23runner said:


> I live in one of the most mis-pronounced town in South Texas. "REFUGIO"


Nah.... The most mispronounced city name in Texas is Pasadena which is pronounced Stinkadena...Just open your nose and you will come to your senses.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Orange, TX


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Kountze


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Remember how LBJ pronounced Pedernales? If I remember correctly, he called it Purd an Alice.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Luling and Gonzales.....it ain't Lull ing and there ain't no Z in Gonzales.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

blaze 'em said:


> I can think of 3 within 5 miles of where I live that people butcher all the time. Cestahowa, Kosciusko, Paweleksville.


All kinds of fun names over that direction. How it is said depends on what generation you come from!

CHEST a hoe vuh

Koe CHEWs koe

Puh VELL-icks ville

Also heard sess a hoe va


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Votaw it's vato esse.
Clute sounds from an outhouse,lol.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

La Mesa = La Meesa, but it has plenty of Mesa's all over the place.


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

SWANY said:


> How about New Braunfels, so many call it New Brownsfells.
> 
> Still haven't figured out Runge.....Rungee? Rungay? Runj?


Run-gee.

My mother was born there.

While not a mispronunciation issue, I know a bunch of people who get upset if you drop the Christi and just say, "Corpus."


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gruene...is it gru - knee or green?


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Texas towns*

My mother was born in Quihi. Pronounced Qee--Hee.
FYI -Its north west of Castroville.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Kountze


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Bedias. I'll never forget asking an old guy for directions to bed-i-us. He paused for a long time, squinting at me, and said, "You mean bead eyes?"


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I always get a kick out of towns that bear a Spanish name getting pronounced as though they have an Anglo name. 

A classic one if Refugio. Yes, i've read the "history" sign in the Mickey D's in town, and I get that the pronunciation of "Rey-fure-e-o" (or something close) came from immigrants who couldn't properly pronounce it, but Refugio is pronounced "Rey-foo-he-owe". I don't give a rip if a person was born there, grew up there, and spent their entire life pronouncing the name of the town wrong, it is a Spanish name. 

Same for Mexia. It is "Meh-hee-uh". 

Numerous others. I imagine there are a lot of German-named towns that we've mispronounced forever as well.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Palacios...People bastardize the pronunciation all the time. 

It's Pal ash ous, not Pal a cios lol.

Oh yea and Prasek's? It's pronounced Prah Seks, not Pray Seks.

TH


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Palacios...People bastardize the pronunciation all the time.
> 
> It's Pal ash ous, not Pal a cios lol.
> 
> ...


Palacios is another example of a Spanish named town. Call it how you like. It is "Pah-lass-ee-ose". Translates to "Palace" in English.

I'm as much a country boy as any, but learning Spanish taught me to pronounce Spanish names in Spanish.

That is all.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I live n Magnolia and always thought I pronounced it right but family and friends always call it South Dallas.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I always get a kick out of towns that bear a Spanish name getting pronounced as though they have an Anglo name.
> 
> A classic one if Refugio. Yes, i've read the "history" sign in the Mickey D's in town, and I get that the pronunciation of "Rey-fure-e-o" (or something close) came from immigrants who couldn't properly pronounce it, but Refugio is pronounced "Rey-foo-he-owe". I don't give a rip if a person was born there, grew up there, and spent their entire life pronouncing the name of the town wrong, it is a Spanish name.
> 
> ...


They may be pronounced like the in Mexico but we're in Texas and you done flubbed up those pronunciations. We ain't Southern, we ain't Western we're Texas and we make our damned rules on how you say it. If you want to talk like a Mexican, go south of the border.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Palacios is another example of a Spanish named town. Call it how you like. It is "Pah-lass-ee-ose". Translates to "Palace" in English.
> 
> I'm as much a country boy as any, but learning Spanish taught me to pronounce Spanish names in Spanish.
> 
> That is all.


May have taught you to pronounce Spanish but this ain't Spain. When in Texas, do as the Texans do. Sorry they screwed up your head in school.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Remember how LBJ pronounced Pedernales? If I remember correctly, he called it Purd an Alice.


That's how you say it, how do you mispronounce it? 

Kountze is just Koonce isn't it?

Gonzales ... thought it was as spelled like the name Gonzales

Gruene is Green like the color -- Gruene Hall the oldest continuously ran dance hall in Texas.


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

*LA*



stammster said:


> No Humble on the list?
> 
> If you think we've got it bad, head to South Louisiana.


Natchitoches = pronounced "nack a tish"...figure that one out.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

They aren't towns but 2 of the most mispronounced Texas business names I know of are Dziuk's Meat Mkt. in Castroville and Kruez Mkt. BBQ in Lockhart.

Dziuk's = Dukes

Kruez = Krites


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Boerne = burnee


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Palacios is another example of a Spanish named town. Call it how you like. It is "Pah-lass-ee-ose". Translates to "Palace" in English.
> 
> I'm as much a country boy as any, but learning Spanish taught me to pronounce Spanish names in Spanish.
> 
> That is all.


Nope you're wrong again. Even the Mexicans in Palacios call it Pah Lash ous.

Fire your Spanish teacher and hire a Mexican to teach you. 

TH


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Mick R. said:


> They aren't towns but 2 of the most mispronounced Texas business names I know of are Dziuk's Meat Mkt. in Castroville and Kruez Mkt. BBQ in Lockhart.
> 
> Dziuk's = Dukes
> 
> Kruez = Krites


The Dzuiks say it "juke."


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a town but Gruene = Green


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Nope you're wrong again. Even the Mexicans in Palacios call it Pah Lash ous.
> 
> Fire your Spanish teacher and hire a Mexican to teach you.
> 
> TH


You must have encountered the non-spanish speaking Meskins. I'm too broke to hire a teacher, so I married one instead.

My Spanish isn't perfect, but I learned to speak a good bit living in Brownsville, aka North Mexico.

Â¿Como que Puhlashus wey? Â¿Que es esto? :rotfl:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Joshua in Johnson County is pronounced Josh-way.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Burnet. Light it on fire and "burn it".


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Palacios is another example of a Spanish named town. Call it how you like. It is "Pah-lass-ee-ose". Translates to "Palace" in English.
> 
> I'm as much a country boy as any, but learning Spanish taught me to pronounce Spanish names in Spanish.
> 
> That is all.


Here's the deal. I spent a LOT of time in Mexico, as a young man. I speak passably good Spanish. (Tex-Mex too!) Get a little first-hand experience south of the border. They pronounce things THEIR way down there, and they aren't apologetic for it.

Mister "Smith" becomes Senor "Smeeth"
The name "Scott" becomes "escote" (for some reason they don't like starting that name with an "S".)
If you're unfortunate enough to be named "Brock", you get called "Broke".

So let me ask you something... do you always refer to the name of this great state as "Tay-has"? It was originally a Spanish word. Do you demand that Spanish-speakers pronounce the name as "Smith" and not "Smeeth"? If not then, please, carefully reconsider your disdain for people here who say Puh-lash-us. When I'm in Mexico, or speaking Spanish to someone, I pronounce those town names as Spanish words - out of respect. When I'm here, I respect the people who live there, and pronounce them the way THEY do.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> Here's the deal. I spent a LOT of time in Mexico, as a young man. I speak passably good Spanish. (Tex-Mex too!) Get a little first-hand experience south of the border. They pronounce things THEIR way down there, and they aren't apologetic for it.
> 
> Mister "Smith" becomes Senor "Smeeth"
> The name "Scott" becomes "escote" (for some reason they don't like starting that name with an "S".)
> ...


You're getting a little wound up here guy. Breathe easy. I'm not busting anyone's balls for the way they talk in any sort of serious sense. I'm ribbing.

Can we meet in the middle? How 'bout "Puh-lass-e-us".

You ever heard Spanish people speak Spanish? The letter "S" becomes "Eth". Sounds like they speak with a lisp.

Argentinians speak with an Italian twang. I call it "spaghetti spanish".


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If i had a dime for every time i heard san antonio called "san - an - tone"


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> You're getting a little wound up here guy. Breathe easy. I'm not busting anyone's balls for the way they talk in any sort of serious sense. I'm ribbing.
> 
> Can we meet in the middle? How 'bout "Puh-lass-e-us".
> 
> ...


 I'm not wound up, I promise. I'm just not a fan of having to apologize for being who we are. Go back and read your own comments - there was a tone of derision for those of us who don't say Spanish names the "right way". (Be honest with yourself - it's there.) I responded with fact. I just wanted to point out that we aren't wrong - it's who we are. And we get to do that here.

You may have been ribbing, but our kids are being taught the EXACT same thing, and it's no joke. It's the new American art of self-loathing. Sorry if I projected that onto you, but you were sounding an awful lot like some people I'm not fond of. I'm all for respecting other cultures - but I think it's about time that we started expecting the same in return.

The Spanish "lisp" started with a King of Spain who talked that way. The people around him started doing it, supposedly to make it look like it was normal (whatever that is). It got to the point that people were afraid not to, and it just sort of stuck. It's weird what political pressure can do.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

boltmaster said:


> If i had a dime for every time i heard san antonio called "san - an - tone"


San Antonio and San Antone are interchangeable.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

just over the line 

It is DU rant

Never Dur ant

MO


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

What about hochheim?


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Was on a lease out around Vienna and was promptly corrected that it's pronouced Vi-Anna not Vienna like Austria.
???


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

gom1 said:


> What about hochheim?


That's a new one for me. hoke-um?


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Spirit said:


> That's a new one for me. hoke-um?


I think it's hock hime


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

gom1 said:


> What about hochheim?


Hoe-Hime!!

had that discussion travelling thru that town w/ a Vet who spent a lot of time in Germany/Holland/Belgium

no Idea if that's how they say it in Hock-Hime, LoL..


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

lite-liner said:


> Hoe-Hime!!
> 
> had that discussion travelling thru that town w/ a Vet who spent a lot of time in Germany/Holland/Belgium
> 
> no Idea if that's how they say it in Hock-Hime, LoL..


That might be right, lol


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

how should it be pronunced...................


Pearl And


or



Pear Land


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

PEAR-land although I've heard PAR-land by those who shoot bar and war cowboy hats.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Manchaca is Man-shack in Austin, but in the RGV there are a lot of people whose last name is Man-cha-ca.


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

How about Quitaque? Kitakway

Riviera - to most people passing through just like it's spelled. To natives (me for one), Ravera


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Try this one near Hallettsville, Vsetin.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

How bout Leakey.


----------



## black drom (Mar 19, 2007)

dang it! it's not leak-ey like a faucet! but lakey !... i was once corrected by a resident.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lite-liner said:


> Hoe-Hime!!
> 
> had that discussion travelling thru that town w/ a Vet who spent a lot of time in Germany/Holland/Belgium
> 
> no Idea if that's how they say it in Hock-Hime, LoL..


Hoe-Hime is correct, at least that is what my family has always called it. I have family buried in the little cemetary behind the little church, that is behind the little store. Come to think of it, there is a Hocheim Insurance company out there and that is how they pronounce it.



SSST said:


> Try this one near Hallettsville, Vsetin.


There is another one close by that is close to that, I can't find it on a map but it is something like Vserad or Vsryad...lol, I can't pronounce that one either.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bacliff?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> how should it be pronunced...................
> 
> Pearl And
> 
> ...


Also known as Lokinload in some parts.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Lake Am-Stead
Lake Buck-Cannon
Purd-Nallis River


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Miami you will be corrected up there because miameeee is in Florida miamuhhh is in tx


----------



## Bearkat69 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vox Populi


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Van Vleck = Vawn Vuh Lake by the locals. 

Ummm humh, thas rite. My chillren go to skew in Vawn Vuh Lake an da boy play fooball ginst Sweena.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Smellin' Salt said:


> How about Quitaque? Kitakway
> 
> Riviera - to most people passing through just like it's spelled. To natives (me for one), Ravera


I forgot that one! I lived in Kingsville for a while, and drove through Riviera everyday to go to work. It drove me nuts hearing people pronounce it "Ruh-veera". The sign sure don't say it that way! lol


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*..*



Mick R. said:


> They aren't towns but 2 of the most mispronounced Texas business names I know of are Dziuk's Meat Mkt. in Castroville and Kruez Mkt. BBQ in Lockhart.
> 
> Dziuk's = Dukes
> 
> Kruez = Krites


Dziuks = jukes... Not dukes.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Lol*



blaze 'em said:


> The Dzuiks say it "juke."


X3.. Blaze beat me to it.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

One of the most obvious......Houston.....by damyankies..... House ton!!

Pale esteen / Pales tine

Lake Tonky wonka.....that's how I say it....drives my buddy nuts! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

gom1 said:


> What about hochheim?


ho-hime


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Knippa.

kuh-NIP-uh


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I've talked to people on the phone who have interesting pronunciations of Port Lavaca.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Red3Fish said:


> One of the most obvious......Houston.....by damyankies..... House ton!!


That's because Houston Street in New York City is pronounced House-ton by the locals.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

This is not only common in Texas. 

Missouri--MissourA
Nixa--NixE
Bois d' Arc--Bodark

I lived in Missouri for 11 years and never figured why they pronounced A like I and vice versa. I've never heard any off the many French named towns pronounced correctly.

Cliff


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Tie - vole - uh


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

SSST said:


> Try this one near Hallettsville, Vsetin.


 Vsetin = se - teen


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Don't know if its a town but where is the 'r" in Kuykendaul (sorry if I misspelled it)


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

SWANY said:


> How about New Braunfels, so many call it New Brownsfells.
> 
> Still haven't figured out Runge.....Rungee? Rungay? Runj?


Is where I live and it's Run-gee.
Giving people my address on the phone or hearing them read it back to you on the phone is hilarious!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Bayoutalker said:


> This is not only common in Texas.
> 
> Missouri--MissourA
> Nixa--NixE
> ...


Bois d' Arc is pronounced Bodark. \ËˆbÅ-ËŒdÃ¤(r)k,


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

gom1 said:


> What about hochheim?


Grew up in Yoakum,
It's hoe-hime. Give German/Czech/Polish/Irishmen a chance to name a town and we can go wild with a pronunciation!! Lol


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

wickll said:


> Vsetin = se - teen


Bingo!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Danevang. It's Dana Vang, not Dane Vange lol.

TH


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Van Vleck = Vawn Vuh Lake by the locals.
> 
> Ummm humh, thas rite. My chillren go to skew in Vawn Vuh Lake an da boy play fooball ginst Sweena.


I have to correct you as I have lived here in VV school district for 40 years.
Locals say Van Vuh Lake, which is one of the Great Lakes of Texas, lmao..Sweeny is Swinny, heard it all my life. Them east Texas boys I work with at times call VV Bama-leck:rotfl:


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Heard one this morning..

Some guy said he has a deer lease in Saratoga...which he called sour-toga


Have also heard Devers called Deevers quite often


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JustSlabs said:


> Heard one this morning..
> 
> Some guy said he has a deer lease in Saratoga...which he called sour-toga
> 
> Have also heard Devers called Deevers quite often


I hear Deevers all the time.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

All this makes me think of one of the reporters who went to the local hamburger joint while in town looking for someone to give a scoop on Anna Nicole when she died. He and several reporters were discussing how to say Mexia. One of them asked the girl who worked there, "How do you pronounce the name of this place?" She said real slow, "Dare-ee kween".


----------

